# Flylady week of Nov. 20: Living room/family room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Don't panic, just keep up with flylady and you will be in good or better shape for the holidays and can enjoy yourself. Your mess didn't happen in a day and it won't be fixed in a day. First, I am listing the 15 minute missions for this area. If you have more time, move onto the detailed cleaning list.

*Monday:* Clear the clutter from the entrance hallway. Put away those things that you don't even notice because they have been sitting there so long.
--------------
*Tues:* 15 min of choose your mission. Vacuum, do a 37 boogie fling, dust, whatever.

*Wednesday:* Clean the ceilings, light fixtures and window sills in the Dining Room and Entrance Way.

*Thursday: *Clean fingerprints off the walls, but be careful of removing paint. I like to use magic erasers for this.

*Friday:* Spend 15 minutes decluttering your dining room.

If you have more time, here is the detailed cleaning list for this week:

*Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List*
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet
If you have a family room, game room, sun porch, or other room that is used by the family for living purposes, then concentrate on decluttering one room each month (or as you find more time).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This is for the week of Nov. 30 not 20th. Ha.ha. I'm already behind


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

It has taken me all weekend just to clear away the clutter leftover from Thanksgiving. I will not be doing the deep cleaning items this week!

I am going to set little goals each day now that the house is decluttered to work on the cleaning. Each day I'll do a little more decorating for Christmas and getting ready for the company. Unfortunately, it is THE busy time at my work with lots of extra hours, so I just have to do what I can without getting stressed.

Today, it's move some furniture around and set up the Christmas Tree. I hope to put one large decoration outside. I will also:
--Clean toiliets and sinks
--Sweep kitchen


Monday: Vacuum one room and put the lights on the tree.

Tuesday: Vacuum one room and put ornaments on the tree.

Wednesday: Put decorations on the stairway.

Thursday: Take normal decorations from the mantel, furniture and store upstairs so that the Christmas nutcrackers, etc.. can go out.

Friday: Put out Christmas decorations on mantel, etc..


----------

